# BOOT.INI für Windows ME



## Hecke (15. August 2003)

Moins,

ich habe da ein kleines Problemchen mit der BOOT.INI unter Windows ME.

Ich habe eine zweite Festplatte drangehangen, die das Dateiformat NTFS besitzt und unter ME nicht gelesen werden konnte.
Demzufolge habe ich Windows 2000 installiert, damit ich die Daten, die auf dieser Festplatte zu finden sind verschoben/kopiert werden konnten. Nun habe ich Windows 2000 wieder gelöscht, finde aber in der BOOT.INI immernoch den Eintrag, ob ich Windows 2000 oder Windows ME starten möchte. 

Es ist ein Rechner für eine Freundin und ich wollte diese Zeile rausschneiden, damit sie nicht mehr zwischen den beiden Betriebssystemen aussuchen muss, sondern dass der Rechner gleich unter Windows ME hochfährt.
Es hat leider nicht geklappt und ich bräuchte die normale BOOT.INI für Windows ME, dass es halt ganz normal hochfährt.

Reicht es, wenn ich die BOOT.INI lösche bzw. könnte mir jemand die normale BOOT.INI Zeile geben ?

Gruss 
Hecke


----------



## Georg Melher (15. August 2003)

In der Boot.ini müsstest Du nur die Zeile löschen, in welcher Windows 2000 angegeben ist. Ansonsten reicht es nicht nur die Boot.ini zu löschen. Soweit ich weiss, sind es zumindest mal 3 Dateien, die zu löschen sind: Boot.ini + NTLDR + NTDETECT.COM...sollte es dann noch nicht funktionieren, kannste mit einer DOS- oder Windows Bootdiskette starten und fdisk / mbr ausführen, damit wird der Bootsektor gelöscht und beim nächsten Booten neu geschrieben.


----------



## Hecke (25. August 2003)

Wenn ich den MBR neu schreibe, müsste ich doch dann auch  Windows neu installieren, oder sehe ich das Falsch ?
Ich habe die Zeile mit Windows 2000 herausgenommen, und dann kommt halt ein Fehler, dass irgendwelche Dateien fehlen. 

Deswegen brauche ich die normale boot.ini von Windows ME


----------



## dfd1 (25. August 2003)

Ich denke, die einfachste Lösung ist das Neuinstallieren von Windows ME...


----------



## tuxracer (26. August 2003)

@hecke

nein, um den MBR neu zu schreiben, musst Du das System nicht neu installieren. alles was Du musst, ist die Millenium Startdiskette reinschieben, und fdisk /mbr eingeben, dann hast Du wieder einen neuen MBR.


----------

